# Riding Solo - Advice pls!!



## Oscarbear91 (26 January 2017)

Hi everyone 

I feel like I've posted loads on this site since I joined, but I have a lot of questions and love hearing people's opinions/advice! Gives me the reassurance I need. 

Basically, I'm due to start a part loan (2 days a week for £120 a month) on a lovely horse as of this weekend. The horse is nice and steady and a confidence giver - I have also been out on a group hack with her and had a little canter. She was a star - calm in traffic, listened to me, didn't speed up when the other riders were cantering off abit faster, didn't try to rush home etc. Basically I felt safe on her. 

So my query is this.. I'm due to start loaning her as of this weekend. I am still going to continue my private lessons once a fortnight (possibly even once a week if I can afford it) but on the other 2 days that I'm loaning her... I'm rather nervous about riding on my own. I have never ridden without an instructor before or hacked out on my own before. So the thought of just turning up to the yard, tacking up and heading to the school on my own makes me a tad nervous. I'm sure after the first couple of times this will go away? The YO says that in between lessons she wants to see me practicing what we've been doing in the lessons so I guess I will be doing that? I can walk and trot confidently, my canter is a little rusty - I have a nice deep seat it's just the transitions I am working on. 

I'm definitely not going to hack out on my own straight away - will try and do it in groups or at least have my boyfriend walking with me until I feel comfortable. 

Does anyone have any tips/advice on what I should/could be doing on these days where I'm not having lessons but have the horse on loan??  

Sorry for the essay and thank you for reading  

Jess x


----------



## turkana (26 January 2017)

Welcome to the world of horses - you are doomed as it's addictive!
I understand your nervousness (I've been out of action for a few months due to injury & getting back on has been nerve racking) The only advice I can give you is to take it slowly, the first few times just walk, you don't have to go faster if you don't want to. Is there anybody around who you can ask to keep an eye on you, they don't have to be there all the time, just a glance over to check all is well.
Have your phone in a pocket just in case.
I'm an experienced rider but for now I am just walking, as I don't feel ready to do anymore, you don't have to do anything that makes you nervous and the most important thing to remember is to have fun & enjoy your horse


----------



## On the Hoof (26 January 2017)

Congratulations on your new loan! Hope you have lots of fun with her.  Do you have to hack from your yard to the school ?

On days with no lessons you should do some inhand work with her, making sure she has clear signals as to what you want her to do, maybe lunging, long reighning, walking in hand and getting her to turn on forehand, reverse, stop when you stop etc to build a relationship and ensure she knows you are the leader.

In terms of hacking out, for her to retain her confidence, you need to be confident, so riding out in a small group or just with one other sensible horse and getting your mare to take the lead for short sessions but not for whole ride if she is not used to it. BF or someone walking with you is also good.  Once you are happy with that and your other ground work then take her out on the road inhand on your own, just short walks this is the nearest to solo hacking without getting on. Make sure you have a bridle on her and have your lead rope through the bit - dont take her out in a headcollar.
Not everyone is happy taking a horse out in hand, so be guided by your instructor, your confidence levels and your horse before doing this.

have fun


----------



## xgemmax (26 January 2017)

You don't make it clear whether you are having lessons on her or at a riding school on another horse. If its the latter, why not have the lessons on her instead? Then that gives you something to work on the other times you ride as you will probably be given some 'homework'


----------



## Oscarbear91 (26 January 2017)

Turkana - sorry to hear about your injury. I'm quite a nervous rider as it is (always thinking what if) so I can't imagine how hard it is to try and regain confidence again. Thank you for the tips - I will definitely be taking it slow at first and not rushing into anything until I am 100% comfortable. 

On the hoof - there is a school at the yard so I will be using that which is good! Thank you for your ideas - these are the sorts of things I wanted to know!!  

Gemma - yeah I will be having lessons on her with my YO which will be good as I want to try and build up a bond with her (as much as you can do with a loan horse)! The YO did say she will be giving me "homework" and things to work on. 

Ahh I'm so excited!! I definitely have the bug again now and just feel myself wanting more and more! 

X


----------



## Amye (26 January 2017)

You can definitely build a bond with a loan horse - I did.

If you're having lessons once a week I would use your schooling day as an opportunity to work on what you've learnt in the lesson and i'm sure your instructor will give you pointers. There are also lots of books you can get that may help, I have 101 schooling exercises and 101 jumping exercises which help me think of things to do when schooling (for me that's about 3 or 4 times a week so it's hard to think of new things all the time!). Jumping exercises don't have to be actual jumps, there's lots you can do with poles on the ground which is something fun and different for your horse. I also have an equine fitness book which has ridden and groundwork exercises - groundwork is something really important to make sure your horse listens and respects you so make sure you do a bit every now and then  

In terms of hacking - I think i rode my boy out twice in company before I decided to venture by myself, but I knew he wasn't likely to do anything silly. We go out quite a bit by ourselves and I often have a walker with  me which is a good way to build your confidence by yourself. If you go out with other horses try and lead for a bit so your horse gets used to leading, which will help when you go out by yourself. And don't panic !!  Your confidence will help your horses confidence and the calmer you feel out and about the better. Just go for short hacks first, or if there are some fields you can ride in ride round them. Stick to walk and if alls going well stick a trot in, if not there's no harm in just walking. Once you feel confident then you can pick up the pace. 

Make sure you tell someone if you're going out hacking by yourself too - just in case. And don't forget the hi viz! I'm sure everything will go really well 

I hope you enjoy your new loan horse! Any questions i'm happy, and i'm sure other HHOers are happy, to answer  



Also... pictures are mandatory when anyone gets a new pony !


----------



## Oscarbear91 (26 January 2017)

Amye thanks for your reply.  I certainly hope I do build a bond with her - although I appreciate that this takes time.

The book of 101 schooling exercises sounds great, would certainly keep me busy for a while!! As well as finding things to do on my days alone with her, I am also anxious at the thought of riding "solo" without an instructor for the first time, but there is nothing I can do about this I guess and will just have to bite the bullet - I do trust the horse 

I am hoping that there will be someone around to supervise whilst I'm tacking up, mucking out etc to make sure that I am doing everything correctly (I haven't tacked a horse up or carried out yard duties in 7 years).  I guess I can talk to the YO about it this weekend when I go down to formalise the loan.

Were you nervous when you hacked out alone for the first time?  I am likely to be quivering like a leaf lol! maybe thats a slight exaggeration - I will certainly act confident until the horse gives me a reason to feel otherwise.  Don't think I'll be hacking out alone for at least a couple of weeks yet though - I want to be sensible about this.

I will definitely be uploading pics when I have some!!!!  

Thanks again!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 January 2017)

If you are going to have a lesson on one of your days and do your homework on the other one, you won't have much time for anything else but do try to get involved in a group hack every so often.
If you want to lunge or long-rein, please do talk to the owner about it first, neither are easy to do correctly without instruction. Perhaps the YO would help you?
Your part-loan horse sounds lovely, enjoy!


----------



## Amye (31 January 2017)

Yes I was a bit nervous the first time! I made sure I did a route I knew and was confident and firm with him (he can be a bit nappy when leaving home) and we were ok! Always focus on the positives from a ride even if there were small hiccups  

I'm sure your loan horse will be fine from what you've said, she sounds like a good steady type. 

All the stable duties will probably come back to you when you start doing it! But don't be afraid to ask questions - most people don't mind being asked the odd question especially if they know you're new 

Keep us updated!


----------



## swishcwish (31 January 2017)

Jessy2891 said:



			Hi everyone 

I feel like I've posted loads on this site since I joined, but I have a lot of questions and love hearing people's opinions/advice! Gives me the reassurance I need. 

Basically, I'm due to start a part loan (2 days a week for £120 a month) on a lovely horse as of this weekend. The horse is nice and steady and a confidence giver - I have also been out on a group hack with her and had a little canter. She was a star - calm in traffic, listened to me, didn't speed up when the other riders were cantering off abit faster, didn't try to rush home etc. Basically I felt safe on her. 

So my query is this.. I'm due to start loaning her as of this weekend. I am still going to continue my private lessons once a fortnight (possibly even once a week if I can afford it) but on the other 2 days that I'm loaning her... I'm rather nervous about riding on my own. I have never ridden without an instructor before or hacked out on my own before. So the thought of just turning up to the yard, tacking up and heading to the school on my own makes me a tad nervous. I'm sure after the first couple of times this will go away? The YO says that in between lessons she wants to see me practicing what we've been doing in the lessons so I guess I will be doing that? I can walk and trot confidently, my canter is a little rusty - I have a nice deep seat it's just the transitions I am working on. 

I'm definitely not going to hack out on my own straight away - will try and do it in groups or at least have my boyfriend walking with me until I feel comfortable. 

Does anyone have any tips/advice on what I should/could be doing on these days where I'm not having lessons but have the horse on loan??  

Sorry for the essay and thank you for reading  

Jess x
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jess,

I am in the exact same position as you. In fact I found this thread because I was googling how to become confident riding on your own!!!!

On Sunday I signed for a horse on loan while the owner is at university. I will share the horse with the riding school during term time (working livery) and with the owner in the school holidays. I will be able to ride up to 4 times a week, however I expect it'll be 3 most weeks due to work/life getting in the way. I intend to have a private / semi-private lesson every week to start with to build my confidence on this new horse. However, like you, I shall have 2 or 3 days a week where I need to ride on my own - the thought is quite terrifying. Especially as I am the newbie at the yard and I feel like everyone will be watching me 

I am a fairly competent rider during lessons and have jumped at least 2ft regularly for the last couple of years and done some intro/prelim dressage tests on riding school horses. My new loan horse is a great all rounder as well and she's pretty bombproof. I plan to school her myself once or twice a week, one lesson and hack out on the weekend. My non-horsey family is here this weekend and will come out with me on foot for a hack this Sunday.

How do I get over my initial fears of riding alone? 

(I have just bought the 101 schooling book on Amazon for ~£11 - thanks Amye!)


----------



## Amye (1 February 2017)

swishcwish - I used to think that everyone was watching me and hated sharing the school because I don't consider myself a fantastic rider! But honestly, no one is, and  even if on the odd occasion someone does watch you don't worry!! No one is perfect and everyone has weak points and strong points   But mostly, if you're sharing the school with someone people are too busy concentrating on their own riding to even consider what the other person is doing. 

In terms of getting over fears of riding alone - I guess it's just practice. You never get over it until you do it.  If you're riding in the arena, I just would try not to worry, think about what you did on your last lesson and practice some of that. 
If out hacking, then I guess go out in a group/with a walker the first few times as that'll make you more confident. But one day you will just have to take a deep breath and go it alone! If you trust your horse then you'll be fine, be confident, if the horse looks at something encourage them past and stick to a pace you're comfortable with. Go on a route you know and do a short route first. Once you've done it once you'll be so much more confident doing it again


----------



## Oscarbear91 (1 February 2017)

Swishcwish - welcome and congratulations on your new loan! Very exciting!!!

Today was supposed to be my first day of loaning my new horse (I have her 2 days a week ... Wednesday and Sunday) but it has not gone as planned. I have been to this yard 4 times in total, two out of those 4 times I was supposed to have a lesson on said potential loan horse (to see how we got on). The first of such lessons I turned up and started grooming, tacking up the horse when the yard manager suddenly left the yard without saying anything to me. A young girl (teens) came up to me and said the yard manager had to leave as her son was sick at school (fair enough although would have been nice of her to say bye - bearing in mind I had just paid her £30 for my lesson). Anyway so the young girl took my lesson instead but by the time she had finished faffing round with her had duties and got me on the horse, my lesson was cut to 20 mins and I couldn't stay any longer as I had to go to work (I had booked the morning off work as that was the only time the yard had a lesson available). The second of such lessons I turned up at arrange dinner time having booked another morning off work. The same young girl was once again faffing  around with yard duties and told me to start grooming the horse. Fast forward to 45 minutes later and she was finally read but I unfortunately had to cancel as I had to be at work and 45 minutes had already gone by!!! I was a little annoyed but liked the yard/horse and it is very local to me - plus I'm desparate to learn yard duties etc and loan a nice horse.
So I was willing to look past the above as I am so keen to get learning (even though I know I was being taken advantage of a little).
Anyway, after trying said horse a couple of time she decided to confirm the loan arrangement this Sunday. The YO is aware I am a novice rider and am very rusty on yard duties. We have discussed several times that I will need supervising and showing the ropes the first couple of weeks, but I am reliable and very eager which she loved. On Sunday I told the YO I would be at the yard approx 5.30 on weds to be shown the ropes etc and poss have a little ride (I have never ridden without an instructor before). She said yes that's fine she will be there as she likes to ride Wednesday as well - she said there will always be people around to help me.

Now is possibly a good time to mention that my loan horse spooks when someone tries to mount her and she scared me a little the last time I rode her. Again willing to look past this as she is an absolute confidenc giver in every other aspect. 

So I turned up tonight and it wasn't pitch black.  There was no one there. I had even text the YO earlier today to confirm I would be there at 5.30 with no response. So I have just come home .... I am literally so deflated I feel like crying. I feel like I have been really taken advantage of. Am I justified in feeling this way? Or am I being dramatic? I have already paid £120 upfront for the month. Does anyone have any advice? I feel as though I could not have gene more honest about my abilities and what was expected of me and I was told I would be shown the ropes/supervised. Any advice??? Feeling so low about things now. Can't believe I even booked time off work to have lessons as the YO  would "prefer" those days to the weekend - feel like a mug.

So sorry to put a downer on the post and don't take my experience to mean it will happen to you - your loan arrangement sounds great swishcwish !!! And you will soon feel confident about riding alone, it will take time. Do not care what other people think, everyone started somewhere!

Xx


----------



## On the Hoof (2 February 2017)

Hi sorry to hear that the start is not going as you wished.  I would have a polite conversation with the YO and point out that you have taken time off work so that this has come out of your annual leave or your wages on the expectation of having a lesson. Ask for confirmation on who is teaching you and at what time.  I would expect you have have had some money returned from your first lesson if it was only 20 minutes.  
  Another option is do you have a horsey friend who can go to yard with you and help you, even if its only a couple of times until you get some confidence.  Also will YO allow you to bring your own trainer in, then you can make appointments  and book the school ?

I dont blame you feeling a bit down, it can be very daunting situation that you find yourself in, but try and remain calm and just have a chat with the YO and see what happens.
Good luck


----------



## Amye (2 February 2017)

Oh No i'm really sorry to hear that!!

I would definitely be having a conversation with the YO about the lessons you have missed and the help you should be receiving. Can you bring an external instructor in to give you lessons who might be more reliable?

I don't blame you for feeling a bit down. Try to talk to the YO and see what she has to say for herself. It might be that something urgent came up and it really couldn't be helped - or maybe she just forgot (which really isn't good enough). Also, did she mention the spooking before you took the horse on? Have they investigated why the horse does it??? I wouldn't say a horse spooking when you get on is much of a confidence giver.  Are you able to mount by yourself or does someone need to hold the horse?

Don't be afraid of saying no if you don't feel it's right. Request some of your money back. I would seriously mention the spooking when mounting to the YO - this could knock your confidence if you got hurt.

If you want to walk away there will be plenty more loan horses out there - don't stay just because you don't think you'll get another opportunity.


----------



## Mister Ted (2 February 2017)

You could always do some in hand work to help build trust between yourself and new horse.Some simple commands to assess his response to you and working on manners are always useful.Never ride him while you are nervous or the horse will pick up on it,you need to be totally in control. When you do go out alone make sure someone knows and wear hi_viz.


----------

